# Technische Frage



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

Hallo!

ich habe mal eine technische Frage an Dialer-erfahrene:
hört man als Benutzer eines Analogmodems, wenn ein Dialer eine neue Verbindung aufbaut? Genauso wie wenn man sich wissentlich bei seinem Provider einloggt? Kann man dann diese Einwahl durch abschalten des Modems abwürgen?

Paul


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2004)

Nicht zwingend


----------



## technofreak (30 Juni 2004)

Paul Aner schrieb:
			
		

> hört man als Benutzer eines Analogmodems, wenn ein Dialer eine neue Verbindung aufbaut? l



Es sind Dialer bekannt worden , die als erste "Amtshandlung" den Lautsprecher abschalten 

tf


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 Juni 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind Dialer bekannt worden , die als erste "Amtshandlung" den Lautsprecher abschalten
> 
> tf



Zum Beleg (deaDE16.exe ist ein Dialer von einer recht ueblen Trojaner Seite, hier mit UPX entpackt):

```
strings deaDE16.exe|grep AT
```
(Befehle zum Suchen nacht Textfragmenten, die AT enthalten) liefert

```
ATM0S10=100
```
Was tut der AT Befehl? Lautsprecher abstellen :evil: Zur Erklaerung fuer Laien,  mit solchen AT Befehlen kommuniziert der Rechner mit dem Modem.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

*Lautsprecher abschalten?*

Hallo!
Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Um konkreter zu werden: ich habe mir einen Dialer eingefangen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob er sich schon eingewählt hat, oder nicht. Einen Einwahlton habe ich nicht gehört. Das mit der Abschaltung des Lautsprechers funktioniert aber doch nicht für ein externes Voice-Modem (Vorkriegsmodell), oder? Das läuft ja nichtmal über den Lautsprecher des Computers, soweit ich weiß?

Paul


----------



## technofreak (30 Juni 2004)

*Re: Lautsprecher abschalten?*



			
				Paul Aner schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Abschaltung des Lautsprechers funktioniert aber doch nicht für ein externes Voice-Modem (Vorkriegsmodell), oder?



genau damit  funtioniert die Abschaltung des Lautsprechers hervorragend 

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Juni 2004)

*Re: Lautsprecher abschalten?*



			
				Paul Aner schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mir einen Dialer eingefangen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob er sich schon eingewählt hat, oder nicht.



Ich schließe daraus, dass noch keine Rechnung vorliegt, also überhaupt keine Info, wer sich da einwählte.

Oder hast du was auf der Platte gefunden (ichbineindialer.exe irgendwelcher Art)


----------



## Fidul (1 Juli 2004)

*Re: Lautsprecher abschalten?*



			
				Paul Aner schrieb:
			
		

> Um konkreter zu werden: ich habe mir einen Dialer eingefangen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob er sich schon eingewählt hat, oder nicht. Einen Einwahlton habe ich nicht gehört. Das mit der Abschaltung des Lautsprechers funktioniert aber doch nicht für ein externes Voice-Modem (Vorkriegsmodell), oder? Das läuft ja nichtmal über den Lautsprecher des Computers, soweit ich weiß?


Diese AT-Befehle sind eben gerade für den Lautsprecher des Modems! Mit dem PC-Lautsprecher haben die nix zu tun. Wenn du allerdings ein wirklich uraltes Modem hast, kannst du vielleicht trotzdem die Relais klacken hören, wenn sich etwas einwählen will und dann noch rechtzeitig den Schalter treffen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

Sorry, wegen dem Doppel, ich habe die Frage gerade erst gefunden und der Betreff ist nicht wirklich aussagefähig   

#ich habe nach "hotsex.exe" exakt das gleiche Problem! Alle AT-Befehle werden bei der Anwahl wieder mit "M0" und "L0" plattgehauen und in keinem Progamm (INF) oder Eintrag in der Registry finde ich die Befehlskette :bigcry: # Softwaremäßig ist alles abgecheckt.

Lediglich im Protokoll des Modems sehe ich diese AT-Befehle unmittelbar vor der Einwahlnummer!

Ich will mein Modem wieder laut!  :argue: 

BTW Rechnung kam noch nicht und wird hoffentlich auch nicht, da ich es lt. Protokoll noch rechtzeitig abschalten konnte.

Maxe


----------



## drboe (1 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mein Modem wieder laut!  :argue:



L0	Lautstärke fast ganz stumm	
L1	Lautstärke leise	
L2	Lautstärke mittel	
L3	Lautstärke laut	
M0	Lautsprecher ausschalten	
M1	Nur bis zum Connect einschalten	
M2	Lautsprecher ist immer eingeschaltet

M. Boettcher


----------



## technofreak (1 Juli 2004)

Hab auch mal das Problem gehabt  ein durch einen Dialer vermurxtes  Modem wieder in den 
Normalzustand zu kriegen. In diesem Fall half der Befehl Z bzw Z0 = Modem Reset 

Bewirkt unter anderem das Laden des Konfigurationsprofils 0  = (Im Festspeicher abgelegt)

tf


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

> Befehl Z bzw Z0 = Modem Reset


Auf die Idee war ich nicht gekommen und manchmal liegt das Gute ja so nah .... aber *nicht* diesmal   

Mit neuer Übertragung, neuer Stummbefehl ....


----------



## Smigel (2 Juli 2004)

Entweder haben die im Windows den Initstring des Modems verändert, oder in der Registry die Werte für die Lautstärkeeinstellung des Modems verbogen.

Poste dir nachher mal wo Du nachschauen musst.


----------



## Dialomat (2 Juli 2004)

Biete auch hier nochmal an:



> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\000 0\Sett ings]
> "SpeakerMode_Dial"="M1" war auf "M0" gesetzt, was bedeutet, dass beim Wählen das Ding trotzdem immer mundtot gemacht wird (M0).
> 
> Wenn du keine Lust hast, in der reg rumzupfuschen, geht es auch einfacher mit der Holzhammermethode. Die aber nur per PN!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2004)

> haben die im Windows den Initstring des Modems verändert



Ja, wo steckt der?
Die telefonnummer kommt lt. Protokoll kurz danach - > in welcher Datei steht eigentlich diese?


----------

